# The Microbow1 killed my new fish Orion!



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

So I just got Orion literally last night. The filter was probably too strong, but I couldnt tell at first because he was just laying on the floor anyways. Well, when I turned it off he was swimming around, but I turned it back on again for a short while to help clean left over food. WELL! The filter is totally silent, and when it was turned off, he was sleeping on the floor, so I saw him still on the floor and forgot that the filter was on. Now...he's dead. Thanks Microbow1...thanks.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

(Im guessing he couldnt get up for air)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Awe, poor little guy. He may have been sick when you got him. It is hard to say how long he may have been there in his little bettacup before you brought him home.. I am sorry for your loss.:-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Littlebittyfish. He may have had some kind of internal problem. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I was getting a bit frustrated because it killed him and then killed another one of my fish...but Wolfgang, my halfmoon plakat (the clerk was saying he was a HM PK Doubletail, but he also said 1/2 gallon tanks were ok as was feeding them 3 times a week...plus there is not a split I have seen and he claims he did...but I digress), is doing well WITH the filter on as well. I believe the real problem had to deal with the gravel. I cleaned it out a lot and he is doing great. I was just upset, so I apologize for the rant and the Microbow1 is actually a good setup.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Half a gallon is inadequate no matter how much you feed your fish.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah I know! He wasn't trying to say a half gallon is ok if you feed them less...he was just saying it was ok in general. I told the guy that feeding them once daily 6 days a week is what they should get, but he was like "NO! NO! That's the great thing about them! They don't need to be fed that much!! " They were also...gracious...enough to leave a "Betta guide" next to the Betta fish, which said they do best in ONE-FOURTH of a gallon or more!!!! I was like "WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?" >:O


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ughh I know exactly what you mean ^^

Yeah, humans can go without eating for a few days too, should we do that also?

I don't see the logic in the way these pet store employees think.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just because they CAN doesn't necessarily mean they SHOULD.


----------

